# Delay in every process!



## 4198 (Jul 28, 2006)

Does anyone know how long it took for the last Police Officer exam to have the marks sent out? then for the list to be done and made available to people? 

I have taken a few civil service exams this year and they all seem to be taking forever for the results and then for the list??? HA!!! well that's another whole waiting process! Hey maybe it's just me, but I don't think the "system" for correcting exams and posting the results to the HRD on line system is working well at all. 

Any one care to "vent" on this issue with me I mean was it always like this? Now, I guess with a 2007 Police exam coming we will be lucky to get the results before 2008! 

ps. HRD is way toooooooooo ssssssllllloooooooowwwwwwww


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The test was in April, and I think the marks came out in September and the lists were established sometime in November...the exam announcement (or the HRD page) should give approximate dates.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Many depts out of state that give their own exams will often post the results within 24 hours. I took a test in Texas years ago which was similar to our CS and the results were posted with a standings list 2 hours later. 

In Mass, there are a huge amount of appeals, residency issues, and an ever expanding group of "special" lists that are unique to Massachusetts. I have a job and I'm out of the game but my favorite part of CS lists was to watch my name come up high on a list which would get me excited, foolishly thinking I had a chance at a job. I used to love watching my standings plummet even though it would be months after the standings were originally posted. The "re-shuffling" of the deck due to minority, women, language, new veterans, and cadet lists would kill any legitimate chance at a job. 

I was at a CS test in the early 90s and the monitor asked if anyone wanted to claim the son or daughter of a police officer killed/disabled in the line of duty. Six people out of 35 in the room raised their hands. As many may know, this is almost an absolute guarantee of a job. Who knows if all of the people actually received the preference after they were investigated. I heard of some pretty flimsy claims that were rejected. I know of a town on the south shore where a sympathetic chief used to support officers who would become "permanently disabled" just before one of their kids wanted a police job. Right after the kid was appointed under the preference, the cop would have a "miraculous recovery" and go back on the job.


----------

